# [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand



## xTc (17. März 2011)

*[Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma *Be Quiet!* die mir ein Muster des Dark Rock Pro C1 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Nachdem Be Quiet! mit seinen Silent Wings Lüfter große Erfolge feierte und zahlreiche Auszeichnung abgeräumt hat, war es eigentlich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis Be Quiet! die hauseigenen Lüfter mit einem Kühler kombiniert. Mit den neuen Kühlern aus der Dark Rock Serie spricht Be Quiet! vor allem Enthusiasten und leistungsorientiere Nutzer an. Speerspitze des neuen Kühlerangebots ist der Dark Rock Pro C1. Der Dark Rock Pro C1 setzt auf ein bewährtes Twin-Tower-Design und bringt mit montierten Lüftern ein stolzes Gewicht von 1.550 Gramm auf die Waage. Was das Schwergewicht in der Praxis leistet, wird der folgende Test zeigen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Be Quiet! liefert den Dark Rock Pro C1 in einer farblich zum Kühler passenden Verpackung aus. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung ist eine Zeichnung des Kühlers abgebildet. Be Quiet! umwirbt den Dark Rock Pro C1 damit, dass er Prozessoren mit einer TDP (Thermal Design Power) von bis zu 220 Watt kühlen kann. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite der Verpackung entnehmen, dass der Kühler sowohl für Intel- als auch AMD-Systeme geeignet ist. Die beiden Silent Wings PWM Lüfter erzeugen laut Angabe auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung eine maximale Lautstärke von 25,9 dB(A). Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite entnehmen, dass der Dark Rock Pro C1 schon zu aktuellen Sandy Bridge Systemen (Sockel 1155) von Intel kompatible ist.
Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung erläutert Be Quiet! die speziellen Vorteile und Eigenschaften, die der Dark Rock Pro C1 mit sich bringt. Be Quiet! umwirbt den Dark Rock Pro C1 mit „allerhöchster Kühlleistung“ bei angenehmer Lautstärke. Durch die beiden 120mm Silent Wings PWM Lüfter wird das beste Verhältnis von Kühlleistung und Lautstärke erreicht. Weiterhin nennt Be Quiet! die spezielle Optik des Kühlers noch als besondere Eigenschaft. Alle Bauteile wurden schwarz vernickelt und sorgen so dafür, dass der Kühler auch für Casemodder besonders interessant sein soll. Die schwarze Abdeckung auf der Oberseite verbindet die beiden Kühltower und lässt den Kühler als eine geschlossene Einheit wirken. Weiterhin ist auf der Rückseite der Verpackung noch eine Tabelle mit den Spezifikationen abgedruckt. Eine weitere Seite der Verpackung enthält eine detaillierte Abbildung des  Dark Rock Pro C1 an der die einzelnen Bestandteile sowie technischen Finessen erklärt werden. Be Quiet! hätte die Grafik noch erweitern können und z.B. alle Abmessungen hinzufügen können.
Neben dem eigentlichen Montagematerial für Intel- und AMD-Systeme liegen dem Dark Rock Pro C1 noch eine Montageanleitung sowie eine kleine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste bei. Die Backplate ist universell für alle Plattformen einsetzbar. Für Intel- und AMD-Systeme liegt jeweils ein Satz Montageklammern bei. Die kleinen Gummiringe, sorgen dafür, dass die Schrauben nicht aus der Backplate rutschen. Weiterhin dienen sie als Abstandshalter. Die 120mm SilentWings PWM Lüfter (BQT T12012-MF-PWM) sind standardmäßig schon am Kühlkörper montiert.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Um sich von den vielen Konkurrenzprodukten am Kühlermarkt unterscheiden zu können, hat Be Quiet! sich beim Dark Rock Pro C1 etwas ganz Besonderes einfallen lassen. Betrachtet man den Dark Rock Pro C1, so fällt einem zuerst die Abdeckung auf der Oberseite des Kühlers auf. Durch die Abdeckung sieht es so aus, als würde der Kühler aus einem massigen Kühlturm bestehen. Beim genaueren Hinsehen fällt allerdings auf, das der Dark Rock Pro C1 aus zwei Kühltürmen besteht. Zwischen den beiden Türmen befindet sich noch ein Lüfter, der die Luft durch den ersten Kühlturm ansaugt und sie dann durch den zweiten presst. Die Abdeckung auf der Oberseite verbindet beide Kühltürme und sorgt so neben einer schicken Optik auch für eine bessre Stabilität. Damit die Enden der Heatpipes nicht einfach so aus der Abdeckung herausragen, werden sie mit speziellen Kappen verstehen, die minimal aus der Abdeckung hervorstehen. Weiterhin verziert ein Be Quiet! Schriftzug die Oberseite der Abdeckung. So ist der Kühler z.B. durch ein Window-Kit direkt zu identifizieren. Neben der speziellen Abdeckung sticht auch noch die schicke Optik des Kühlers heraus.  Be Quiet! vernickelt alle Bauteile des Dark Rock Pro C1 schwarz. So passt der Rest des Kühlers ideal zur Abdeckung auf der Oberseite. Auch wenn der Kühler nicht tiefschwarz vernickelt ist, die Optik gefällt dennoch. Jeder der beiden Kühltürme verfügt über 44 Lamellen, die in einem Abstand von 2mm angebracht sind. Um die Luft besser durch die Kühltürme zu leiten, ist verfügt eine Seite der Kühltürme über eine leichte nach innen gewölbte Rundung mit kleinen Zacken. Durch dieses spezielle Design soll die Lautstärke reduziert werden.
Damit der Dark Rock Pro C1 auch mit hitzigen Prozessoren fertig wird, spendiert Be Quiet! ihm sieben Heatpipes. Die Heatpipes verlaufen von einem Kühlturm durch die Bodenplatte in den anderen Kühlturm. In der Bodenplatte liegen die sieben Heatpipes direkt nebeneinander und nehmen die Abwärme auf. Die Heatpipes haben keinen direkten Kontakt zur Oberfläche des Prozessors. Allerdings fällt bei genauerer Betrachtung der Bodenplatte auf, dass diese eigentlich viel zu groß für aktuelle Prozessoren ist. Die äußeren Heatpipes können bei aktuellen Prozessoren z.B. Intels Sandy Bridge Generation nicht effektiv genutzt werden. Die Oberfläche aktueller Prozessoren ist viel kleiner als die des Dark Rock Pro C1. Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zur Verarbeitung des Dark Rock Pro C1. Der Dark Rock Pro C1 kann durchweg einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen und es lassen sich keine Mängel feststellen. Be Quiet! wird auch bei den neuen Kühlern ihren eigenen Qualitätsansprüchen gerecht und liefert ein in Sachen Optik ansprechenden Kühler ab. Weitere Impressionen können den folgenden Bildern entnommen werden…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Der Dark Rock Pro C1 von Be Quiet! ist mit seinem Gewicht von 1.550 Gramm (Lüfter montiert) ein absolutes Schwergewicht. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes sowie der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sieben Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Dark Rock Pro C1 ist dank der flexiblen Montage zu vielen Systemen kompatibel. Selbst ältere Sockel wie der 754er von AMD werden noch unterstützt. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Die be quiet! Netzteile sind bekannt für ihre hohe Qualität, für ihre gute Ausstattung und vor allem für ihr geringes Betriebsgeräusch. Mit dieser Erfahrung bietet das Unternehmen nun auch separate Lüfter und Kühler an, die den High-End-Anspruch fortführen. Die Dark Rock Modelle sind dabei die ersten Vertreter der be quiet! CPU-Kühler. Sie sind als hochwertige und überaus leistungsfähige High-End Cooler ausgelegt und zielen damit direkt auf die Spitze im Kühlersegment.

Als direkter Thron-Aspirant präsentiert sich dabei der Dark Rock Pro. Das Topmodell ist bereits äußerlich eine sehr imposante Erscheinung. Ein Blick auf die Waage bestätigt diesen Eindruck: Satte 1,2 Kilogramm sind eine Ansage und zeugen von einer großzügigen Materialschlacht. Grundlegend handelt es sich um ein Tower-Modell mit zwei vergleichbar dicken Türmen, die von ganzen zwei Lüftern mit Frischluft versorgt werden.

Was zeichnet den Dark Rock Pro speziell aus? Zunächst die Optik, denn der gesamte Kühlkörper ist Schwarz vernickelt - von der Bodenplatte, über die Heatpipes bis zu den Lamellen. Ein Dark Rock ist der Kühler daher in der Tat. Das visuelle Highlight ist zweifelsohne der Deckel, der von einer massiven Aluminium-Platte gebildet wird, deren gebürstete Struktur sehr edel aussieht. Selbst die Heatpipe-Abdeckungen fügen sich sehr sauber darin ein.

Be quiet überzeugt jedoch bekanntermaßen nicht nur optisch. Und so sind auch die leistungssteigernden Maßnahmen sehr umfangreich. Zunächst sind ganze sieben Heatpipes verbaut, was einer enormen Wärmetransportleistung entspricht. Diese münden breitflächig in beide Türme und verteilen damit die Wärme optimal auf die Lamellen und fokussieren gleichzeitig den Luftstrom zwischen selbigen.

Die gesamte Lamellenfläche des Kühlers ist schließlich sehr groß, so dass besonders viel Wärme an die durchströmende Luft weitergegeben werden kann. Nicht umsonst gibt der Hersteller die Kühlleistung mit 220 Watt an. Hierfür sorgen zwei High-End-Ventilatoren aus der bekannten SilentWings Serie von be quiet! Diese PWM-Modelle sind via Mainboard steuerbar und passen sich damit automatisch der jeweiligen Wärmeentwicklung an.

Darüber hinaus bieten sie selbst bei höheren Drehzahlen eine geringe Geräuschentwicklung und eine lange Einsatzdauer (300.000 Stunden). Auch das Montagesystem ist sehr vielseitig und unterstützt praktisch alle modernen Sockel von AMD und Intel. Dabei wird der Kühler stabil verschraubt.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M (Sockel 1156) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei Sockel 1155 und 1366 ist aber nahezu identisch.
Damit der Dark Rock Pro C1 überhaupt erst montiert werden kann, sollte die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte abgezogen werden. Danach kann die Backplate mit den Schrauben bestückt werden. Je nach dem auf welchem Sockel der Kühler verbaut wird, werden die Montagelöcher gewählt. Ob man die weißen Unterlegscheiben nutzt, bleibt jedem allerdings selbst überlassen. Sie dienen bei Sockel 1155/1156 Systemen dazu, den Anpressdruck und somit die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen. Werden die Unterlegscheiben verbaut, ist der Anpressdruck allerdings etwas höher als von Intels Vorgaben freigegeben. Auf eine Nutzung der Unterlegschreiben sollte daher verzichtet werden. Sobald die Backplate samt Schrauben angesteckt wurde, können die Gummiringe auf die Schrauben gesteckt werden. So wird sichergestellt, dass die Schrauben nicht aus der Backplate rutschen. Im nächsten Schritt müssen Montageklammern an der Unterseite des Kühlers angebracht werden. Welche Klammern genau benötigt werden, hängt vom verwendeten Sockel ab. Sobald die Montageklammern verschraub sind, kann der Prozessor mit Wärmleitpaste bestrichen und der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Es empfiehlt sich, den Kühler auf den Kopf zu stellen und dann das Mainboard aufzulegen und zu verschrauben. Im letzten Schritt werden noch die Lüfter angeschlossen und der Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 ist Einsatzbereit.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Da Be Quiet! auf eine funktionale Backplate setzt, kommt diese auch bei AMD-Systemen zum Einsatz. Bevor der Dark Rock Pro C1 überhaupt verbaut werden kann, ist es nötig das originale Retention-Modul zu entfernen. Sobald es entfernt wurde, lässt sich die Backplate samt Schrauben anbringen. Wie schon bei der Montage auf Intel-Systemen werden die Schrauben auf der Vorderseite durch Gummischeiben fixiert. Damit der Kühler auch auf dem AMD-System verschraubt werden kann, müssen auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte die Montageklammern angeschraubt werden. Zuvor sollte allerdings die Schutzfolie entfernt werden. Im nächsten Schritt wird der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und der Kühler kann verschraubt werden. Hierbei empfiehlt es sich, den Kühler auf den Kopf zu stellen und dann das Mainboard daraufzulegen. So kann der Kühler einfacher verschraubt werden. Nachdem die Lüfter angeschlossen wurden, kann das Mainboard samt Kühler wieder verbaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-C45 zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 upm @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.00 upm @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Aufgrund der zwei schnellen 120mm Lüfter kann sich der Dark Rock Pro C1 relativ weit oben im Ranking einsortieren. Einzig der Air Series A70 von Corsair kühlt noch besser. Aufgrund der höheren Drehzahl schafft es der Dark Rock Pro 1 sogar, den Noctua NH-D14 hinter sich zu lassen. Bei fallender Drehzahl können die anderen Kühler aber wieder aufschließen. Relativiert man die Leistung mit der Lautstärke, ist der Dark Rock Pro C1 zwar besser, allerdings auch lauter.  Bei gleicher Lautstärke hat hier der NH-D14 von Noctua die Nase vorne.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Im direkten Vergleich mit gleichem Lüfter muss der Dark Rock Pro C1 sich etwas geschlagen geben. Hier rutscht er knapp hinter den Mine 2 von Scythe. Wie auch mit den Originallüftern hat der Dark Rock Pro C1 hier leicht das Nachsehen. Die Drehzahl sollte nicht zu weit herabgesetzt werden. Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern kann sich der Dark Rock Pro C1 bei 100% überraschend ganz knapp an die Spitze setzten. Allerdings geht die Spitzenposition bei 75% bzw. 50% wieder verloren. Hier sind der Noctua NH-D14 und der Prolimatech Super Mega deutlich leistungsstärker. Da sich der Dark Rock Pro C1 leider nicht mit 140mm Lüftern bestücken lässt, entfallen die Tests.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da Be Quiet! auf zwei schnelle 120mm Lüfter setzt, nimmt man die Lüfter leicht wahr, auch wenn alles im Gehäuse verbaut ist.Mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (1.700 upm) erzeugen Lüfter und Kühler einen Schalldruck von 34,7 dB(A). Hier rächt sich die hohe Drehzahl von 1.700 upm. Bei 75% Drehzahl (1.275 upm) ist der Dark Rock Pro C1 allerdings deutlich angenehmer und erzeugt nur 26,8 dB(A). Bei 50% (850 upm) ist der Dark Rock Pro C1 von Be Quiet! mit 21,6 dB(A) hingegen flüsterleise. Es empfiehlt sich angesichts der Lautstärke die Drehzahl auf 1.400 bis 1.500 upm zu drosseln.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Be Quiet! gelingt mit dem Dark Rock Pro C1 ein rundum gelungener Einstieg im hart umkämpften Kühlermarkt. In Sachen Leistung hinterlässt der Dark Rock Pro C1 einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Je nach Settings schafft es der Kühler, sich an die Spitze zu setzen. Allerdings bricht der Dark Rock Pro C1 bei geringeren Drehzahlen stärker ein und muss sich der Konkurrenz, wie dem Prolimatech Super Mega oder dem Noctua NH-D14, geschlagen geben. Weiterhin hat die gute Kühlleistung noch einen unangenehmen Nebeneffekt. Auch wenn die Be Quiet! Silent Wings Lüfter von Haus aus sehr leise sind, 1.700 upm sind für 120mm einfach zu viel. Trotz geschlossenem Gehäuse hört man die Lüfter heraus. Mit 34,7 dB(A) ist er leider etwas lauter. Es empfiehlt sich, die Drehzahl auf 1.400 bis 1.500 upm zu reduzieren. Allerdings wird dann auch etwas von der Kühlleistung eingebüßt. An dieser Stelle würde es sich dann lohnen, den Dark Rock Pro C1 mit leiseren 140mm Lüftern zu bestücken. Dies ist aufgrund der technischen Gegebenheiten nicht ohne weiteres möglich.
Neben der wirklich schicken Optik spricht auch die Verarbeitung für den Dark Rock Pro C1. Be Quiet! hat sehr viel Wert darauf gelegt, dass der Kühler etwas Besonderes wird. Dies ist ohne Frage gelungen. Besonders Casemodder werden ihre Freude mit dem Dark Rock Pro C1 haben. Bleibt zum Schluss nur noch die Frage zu klären, was der Dark Rock Pro C1 kostet. Be Quiet! gibt als offizielle UVP 79,90 Euro an. Zum Glück bieten einschlägige Onlineshops wie PC-Cooling  den Dark Rock Pro C1 bereits schon ab 64,90 Euro an. Denn 79,90 Euro sind für die gebotene Leistung doch zu überteuert.

Abschließend lässt sich dennoch festhalten, dass Be Quiet! mit dem Dark Rock Pro C1 ein ordentliches Gesamtpaket abgeliefert hat, das hier und da noch unter kleinen Kinderkrankheiten leidet. Der Dark Rock Pro C1 von Be Quiet! bekommt daher mit 87,3% den „Silber Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 Produktseite

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 bei Caseking

Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 bei PC-Cooling

Be Quiet! Support Forum @ PCGHX Forum

Be Quiet! @ Facebook

[Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## esszett (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

Sehr guter Test, vielen Dank!

Gute Kuehlleistung lediglich bei hoher Luefterdrehzahl wird dem Namen  "be quiet!" nicht unbedingt gerecht... Naja, mal die naechste Generation  abwarten...

GruSZ

PS: Ich bin immer wieder ueberrascht, wie gut sich der Megahalems bis heute schlaegt.


----------



## xTc (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

Richtig, die 1.700 upm sind für meinen Geschmack schon etwas zu viel.
1.500 sind meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze. Alles darüber wird eh gedrosselt. 

Es folgen ja bald weitere Be Quiet! Kühler. 


Gruß


----------



## spion21 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

Hallo leute

Ich habe da paar Fragen zu dem CPU-Kühler.
1. Der wiegt ja 1550 gramm, wird das für mainboard nicht zu schwer, ich meine die Gewichtsbelastung ?
2. Kann man die Lüfter auf die andere Seite packen, weil bei mir stehen die Riegel vom Arbeitsspeicher im Weg. Corsair Dominator GT ?

Danke


----------



## xTc (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

Zu Frage 1:
Die Verschraubung ist sehr stabil. Das macht keine Probleme. Allerdings solltest du den PC, falls du ihn mal transportierst, auf die Seite legen. 

Zu Frage 2:
Sollte möglich sein, ich probiere es nachher mal aus. Du musst halt nur die Klammern an den Lüftern drehen. 


Gruß


----------



## spion21 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

Guten Abend

Danke schön für die schnelle Antwort !

Was ich mit meiner Frage meinte, ob das mainboard sich mit der Zeit "durchbiegt"  von dem Gewicht ?

Danke noch mal


----------



## xTc (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

Wenn du das Mainboard an jeder Stelle richtig am Mainboard-Tray verschraubst, passiert da nichts.


Gruß


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

Thema: 140 mm Lüfter
Es ist möglich ein Lüfter dieser Größe zu montieren 
Thema: hohe Lautstärke
Da gebe ich dir völlig recht. 
Warum BeQuiet! nicht diese Lüfter verbaut hat, ist ein Rätzel für mich 

meine Änderungen
vorne: den PWM Lüfter durch die USC Variante gewechselt 
 Mitte: diesen 140mm Lüfter eingebaut

edit: die nächsten Kühler von BeQuiet! werden im günstigeren Preissegment angesiedelt sein.


----------



## elohim (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 im PCGHX-Check - Be Quiet!'s Flaggschiff auf dem Prüfstand*

ist doch grundsätzlich kein Nachteil, dass die noch ein etwas höheres Drehzahlspektrum haben, oder? Du kannst doch selbst entscheiden wie hoch du sie drehen lassen möchtest via bios.
mich würde interessieren wie deine Temps nun sind im Vergleich zu vorher (beide Szenarien @12V)?


----------

